# Roe V Wade. Lets hear your opinions.



## Human_Backhoe (May 28, 2022)

I'm "interested" in hearing all your " opinions "









Discuss.


----------



## CJ (May 28, 2022)

I want it overturned, BUT ONLY because I want the Legislative Branch to do their jobs and create the laws, and not have to have the Judicial Branch do it.

That, and it's not in the Constitution, so it should be a State issue, not Federal, per said document.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> I want it overturned, BUT ONLY because I want the Legislative Branch to do their jobs and create the laws, and not have to have the Judicial Branch do it.
> 
> That, and it's not in the Constitution, so it should be a State issue, not Federal, per said document.



I actually agree with this. Issues should be handled at the lowest possible level of gOvErNmEnT.


----------



## Send0 (May 28, 2022)

My opinion is that I have no clue what it's like to be a woman, and that I have no business injecting my opinion of what's wrong or right into this.

I also don't think a clump of cells is immediately a human life. But I'm also atheist... Soooo 🤷‍♂️

I'm fine with Roe v. Wade I suppose. I really don't have any skin in this game though.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 28, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I'm "interested" in hearing all your " opinions "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If a woman has a right to make her decision, with no regard to my opinion

I want the right to make the decision not to pay child support.


----------



## CJ (May 28, 2022)

Another point to consider.... 

....coat hangers are cheaper than co-pays. Just saying!!!  😁


----------



## GSgator (May 28, 2022)

They need to just go forward with there decisions so they try and burn it all down and we can finally get this started it’s time to clean house . Im done with this madness we’re do I sign up.


----------



## TODAY (May 28, 2022)

The short and cynical take:

There are already far too many of us stupid, greedy, and self-interested creatures running around.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

I believe in freedom. Freedom to do what you want as long as it doesn’t affect anyone else. In this case abortion affects the unborn child. So it’s not right. 

Adoption is a viable alternative. There are plenty of adopted children that grow up to be TOTALLY fine. If a woman doesn’t feel that she can support a child, fine, adoption.

And yes, the adoption process needs to be fixed. If that system worked better then abortion wouldn’t be a viable alternative.

And yes, there should be exceptions. Everyone leans on the “instances of rape” but doesn’t bother to look up the frequency for that. Look it up. The statistics show it’s completely and entirely rare.


----------



## CJ (May 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> The short and cynical take:
> 
> There are already far too many of us stupid, greedy, and self-interested creatures running around.


----------



## TODAY (May 28, 2022)

To expand:

I am a devoted parent. The little one is 8 years old. She is extraordinarily bright, curious, and resilient. I love her with all my heart.

I also have a vasectomy and an abortion on my record and have come to seriously question the wisdom of any parent who thinks it humane to bring another person into this hellscape of a society.


Additionally, I find the idea of a government being able to legislate what a citizen does with their own body to be fundamentally distasteful.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> To expand:
> 
> I am a devoted parent. The little one is 8 years old. She is extraordinarily bright, curious, and resilient. I love her with all my heart.
> 
> ...


I have four kids. They are awesome. 

Enough good people having good kids and raising them CORRECTLY is what will keep this country awesome.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2022)

I could care less if u get an abortion ..Im also not Christian


----------



## Clyde (May 28, 2022)

Hold on, I'm waving my hands at this huge political smoke screen in front of me.....

OK, selfishly I could give a shit, as a guy I'll never be directly effected by this.

On the other hand, in the BB ecosystem, we're all victims of supply and demand caused by government prohibition of steroids. Now think how well the government making something illegal where there exists a demand, has worked out over time.

This won't be any different if made illegal. Just more women dying from underground, unregulated, illegal abortion clinics.

Years ago, I worked with an old guy who confess to me, when he was younger, he was one of the guys performing illegal abortions. This kinda haunted his subconscious and he was fucked up from doing it.


----------



## Butch_C (May 28, 2022)

I have an issue when they use abortion as birth control. I believe there are circumstances that warrant abortion but very few. Adoption would be a better option but they need to fix the Adoption process first. Late term abortion is no different in my opinion than throwing a newborn in a dumpster.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

Clyde said:


> Hold on, I'm waving my hands at this huge political smoke screen in front of me.....
> 
> OK, selfishly I could give a shit, as a guy I'll never be directly effected by this.
> 
> ...


Arrest the shitbags that perform illegal abortions. 

Is the “abortion demand” really there??? It’s only because Planned Parenthood came along and convinced people it was totally fine and “normal” to have a doctor surgically scrape a fetus from you with a device that could pass as a melon baller. 

Give the baby up for adoption. What’s the problem with that? The kid will be loved and you know, have a whole chance to live life.


----------



## Clyde (May 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Arrest the shitbags that perform illegal abortions.
> 
> Is the “abortion demand” really there??? It’s only because Planned Parenthood came along and convinced people it was totally fine and “normal” to have a doctor surgically scrape a fetus from you with a device that could pass as a melon baller.
> 
> Give the baby up for adoption. What’s the problem with that? The kid will be loved and you know, have a whole chance to live life.


I'm not sure how much demand there is. The fact that there has in the past been illegal abortions happening, there has to be some.

Adoption is a better alternative goes without saying. Sadly, in my lifetime, I've seen way to many kids in fucked up situations being used more as a source of income more than being brought up right and loved.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

Clyde said:


> I'm not sure how much demand there is. The fact that there has in the past been illegal abortions happening, there has to be some.
> 
> Adoption is a better alternative goes without saying. Sadly, in my lifetime, I've seen way to many kids in fucked up situations being used more as a source of income more than being brought up right and loved.


Yea that’s why I said that system needs to be fixed. 

They normalized abortion. 

I don’t believe there would be much of a demand if they hadn’t made it such a big deal. They made feminists militant though and that’s when it took off. The procedure itself is pretty barbaric. It’s not like having an appendix removed. I don’t know why any woman would subject themselves to it.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 28, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I could care less if u get an abortion ..Im also not Christian


I am somewhat Christian or at least like to think I am but I agree with your opinion. It simply does not affect me.

I will say overturning Roe v Wade seems like a push for the government to control women which to me makes me scratch my head coming from the far right that is against abortion because of how they were about the vaccine and how they cry constantly that the government is trying to control us and every day we are losing our freedoms, however, it is ok for the government to tell a woman what to do with their body.

Again, I am neutral on the issue of women getting abortions. I just see some hypocrisy.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I am somewhat Christian or at least like to think I am but I agree with your opinion. It simply does not affect me.
> 
> I will say overturning Roe v Wade seems like a push for the government to control women which to me makes me scratch my head coming from the far right that is against abortion because of how they were about the vaccine and how they cry constantly that the government is trying to control us and every day we are losing our freedoms, however, it is ok for the government to tell a woman what to do with their body.
> 
> Again, I am neutral on the abortion issue. I just see some hypocrisy though.


Hypocrisy? 
And the “Far right”? You love using that term. The far right is extremism. It’s probably less than 1% of the country. 

Geezus. It’s been a regular normal Conservative stance. It’s not taking rights from women. It’s saying they can’t murder their unborn babies anymore. There’s nothing “extreme” about that. Sounds pretty reasonable to me. No more killing.


----------



## Freakmidd (May 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hypocrisy?
> And the “Far right”? You love using that term. The far right is extremism. It’s probably less than 1% of the country.
> 
> Geezus. It’s been a regular normal Conservative stance. It’s not taking rights from women. It’s saying they can’t murder their unborn babies anymore. There’s nothing “extreme” about that. Sounds pretty reasonable to me. No more killing.


Everything is "far right" when you're that far left.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Everything is "far right" when you're that far left.


That’s what I’ve been hearing. 

Far right is like “white supremacy groups”. That’s why I take so much offense to that term. There’s barely anyone in our country like that anymore. Yet the media says it and people perpetuate it until it becomes part of the vernacular. That’s wrong. I’m pissed. I’m not “far right”.


----------



## CJ (May 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea that’s why I said that system needs to be fixed.
> 
> They normalized abortion.
> 
> I don’t believe there would be much of a demand if they hadn’t made it such a big deal. They made feminists militant though and that’s when it took off. The procedure itself is pretty barbaric. It’s not like having an appendix removed. I don’t know why any woman would subject themselves to it.


I was listening to a podcast on the topic, talking about black market abortions and such, and they said it was a very simple procedure.

I obviously don't know, I'm just repeating the info.

Science VS
Season 12 Episode 5
If anyone was interested...


			https://traffic.megaphone.fm/GLT2168472096.mp3?updated=1649358002
		


The Abortion Underground
Science Vs
Duration: 40:58
Published: Thu, 07 Apr 2022 18:56:27 -0000
Media: https://traffic.megaphone.fm/GLT2168472096.mp3?updated=1649358002

Podcast: https://www.podcastrepublic.net/podcast/1051557000

<p>REBROADCAST. The Supreme Court is set to rule on a major abortion case this year, and the court could decide to overturn Roe v. Wade. Already, places like Oklahoma, Texas and Idaho are rolling out ...



----
Sent from Podcast Republic 22.5.5R








						Podcast Republic - Podcast app - Apps on Google Play
					

Podcasts, Radio, Audiobook and RSS news all in one highly customizable app.




					play.google.com


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> I was listening to a podcast on the topic, talking about black market abortions and such, and they said it was a very simple procedure.
> 
> I obviously don't know, I'm just repeating the info.


oh it’s simple. Anyone that’s scooped ice cream can do it. Scrape scrape. Discard in the bin. They use ultrasound now to line everything up. I just don’t know why women want an instrument inserted for the purpose of removing a life.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 28, 2022)

I am against abortion used as a contraceptive. Rape, incest. I know some advocate to give it up for adoption. I also know what a woman goes through going through child birth.

What about complications. Defects where the child will die and won't have any quality of life? Or mentally handicapped to the point where the parents are forced to care for them till they die and then what happens? That said person?

I'm not advocating abortion, I'm also not advocating anti abortion.

Just like with mental health that we don't have, we should have things in place to deal with this.

To tell a child who was raped she should just give it up for adoption is disgusting, it ruins her for life.

Same time we shouldn't teach it's ok to fuck whoever and just get an abortion.


Scenario.

A couple is young and struggling but using every available contraceptive. They have things planned out, everything in other from school loans to rent

Pregnant.  Option from a majority is give it up for adoption.  So they just drop everything. Even though they planned. They still have to pay for everything up till the birth and that too. They are broke and losing their housing

Option. Accept it and possibly destroy all their plans moving forward to pay for the baby and be happy or hold resentment.

Option. They did everything they could and were responsible. They aren't ready and can't afford a baby.
.

There are scenarios for abortion or against.

I'm going to go ahead and throw abortion in with mental health. People who need help or someone to talk to

Do I think the government has any business telling us what we can and can't do? No

It goes both ways.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 28, 2022)

Apologies for typos. Using a phone with swype. I miss things


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 28, 2022)

If you want to argue abortion. I'm willing to debate

Do not being religion into this conversation.

This is a subjective matter on morality and where individuals stand.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 28, 2022)

I'm all for abortions, we have too many unwanted kids coming into this world with unfit mothers and broken family systems. 

The problem with pro-lifers is they don't want to take care of these kids. They don't want extra tax money going to help the poor. They don't want to spend more on education. They don't want to provide birth control which would help eliminate the problem to begin with.

Not to mention a woman should be able to do what she wants with her body, that's my opinion.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm all for abortions, we have too many unwanted kids coming into this world with unfit mothers and broken family systems.
> 
> The problem with pro-lifers is they don't want to take care of these kids. They don't want extra tax money going to help the poor. They don't want to spend more on education. They don't want to provide birth control which would help eliminate the problem to begin with.
> 
> Not to mention a woman should be able to do what she wants with her body, that's my opinion.


I'm going to be an asshole. A lot of pro choice also advocated for mandatory vaccinations.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm all for abortions, we have too many unwanted kids coming into this world with unfit mothers and broken family systems.
> 
> The problem with pro-lifers is they don't want to take care of these kids. They don't want extra tax money going to help the poor. They don't want to spend more on education. They don't want to provide birth control which would help eliminate the problem to begin with.
> 
> Not to mention a woman should be able to do what she wants with her body, that's my opinion.


Oh. Thanks for telling me what the problem is with fucking “Pro-lifers”. 

I’d MUCH rather see my tax money going to the orphanage than fucking being laundered in the Ukraine. 

Now do you want me to tell you what the fuck is wrong with you “Pro-Choicers”???

What the fuck. Great post.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm all for abortions, we have too many unwanted kids coming into this world with unfit mothers and broken family systems.
> 
> The problem with pro-lifers is they don't want to take care of these kids. They don't want extra tax money going to help the poor. They don't want to spend more on education. They don't want to provide birth control which would help eliminate the problem to begin with.
> 
> Not to mention a woman should be able to do what she wants with her body, that's my opinion.


I think if a woman has a choice and a man doesn't.

For instance if he wants to keep it and she doesn't.

Or
Two have sex and she gets pregnant and he doesn't want it. Option for abortion and she denies it.

He shouldn't have to pay child support.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 28, 2022)

Why is it only available to discuss from one side while the other is fucked no matter what. He wants it she doesn't, he's fucked,.
She wants it, he doesn't. Child support.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm going to be an asshole. A lot of pro choice also advocated for mandatory vaccinations.


I know. I'm against mandatory vaxes also. You're right about that.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I know. I'm against mandatory vaxes also. You're right about that.


My body my choice for everyone or no one brother.


----------



## GSgator (May 28, 2022)

A lot of them were also using pronouns like birthing ppl which is it these stupid motherfuckers only if it works in there favor .


CohibaRobusto said:


> I know. I'm against mandatory vaxes also. You're right about that.


----------



## Send0 (May 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh. Thanks for telling me what the problem is with fucking “Pro-lifers”.
> 
> I’d MUCH rather see my tax money going to the orphanage than fucking being laundered in the Ukraine.
> 
> ...


I believe in choice. The reason why is because I believe in choice... literally that's what's wrong with me and why I follow this path.

I don't beat my drum, nor do I tell people they are wrong for having differing beliefs... but since you asked... yeah, choice is my reason.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> My body my choice for everyone or no one brother.


Well from a libertarian standpoint, which I espouse, if your decisions negatively affect others then that is a problem. As BBBG said it affects the embryo. I don't agree that an unborn child is a full fledged human yet.

As far as vaccination goes, your decisions DO affect other full fledged humans, BUT I don't think covid was bad enough to mandate them. If something like ebola spread as easy as covid, I'd be all about mandatory vaccines.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 28, 2022)

The fact that abortion exists does not bother me one bit.

The fact that my mother used it to manipulate me when I was younger, pisses me the fuck off when I think about it.  Seriously, during the divorce from my father, she told me that my grandmother, his mother, wanted my mother to have an abortion while she was pregnant with me.  That grandmother was a staunch, bible thumping, Catholic and the fact that my mother even pulled that bullshit on an 8 year old child to mentally manipulate me is fucking disgusting!  What kind of parent tells their child that kind of shit?

The icing on the cake is that my mother and father BOTH assigned full legal custody to that grandmother and her husband, my grandfather.

Later on in life, I had a falling out with my mother and didn't reconcile with her until she was on her death bed from ovarian cancer.  After our falling out she even sent an angry letter to my grandmother bringing up the abortion part.  My grandmother said that was a total lie as she was a die hard Catholic and pro-lifer.  My mother FINALLY apologized for all the psychological abuse that I had to endure while under her care.

As an aside note, she would bring the abortion thing up from time to time after I was numb to her manipulation tactics.  One time I had enough and just said "Why didn't you just have the fucking abortion?  It would have spared me all this bullshit that I had to deal with regarding you and my father throughout my life!"


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 28, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> The fact that abortion exists does not bother me one bit.
> 
> The fact that my mother used it to manipulate me when I was younger, pisses me the fuck off when I think about it.  Seriously, during the divorce from my father, she told me that my grandmother, his mother, wanted my mother to have an abortion while she was pregnant with me.  That grandmother was a staunch, bible thumping, Catholic and the fact that my mother even pulled that bullshit on an 8 year old child to mentally manipulate me is fucking disgusting!  What kind of parent tells their child that kind of shit?
> 
> ...


Damn man, sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I believe in choice. The reason why is because I believe in choice... literally that's what's wrong with me and why I follow this path.
> 
> I don't beat my drum, nor do I tell people they are wrong for having differing beliefs... but since you asked... yeah, choice is my reason.


I didn’t ask you. 

I’m not sitting here telling the other side what the fuck is wrong with them and using generalities. 

I’m pro-life. I’d pay for education. I’d pay for better adoption system. I’d pay for contraception. All easy and reasonable things. 

I wouldn’t pay for a would-be mom to terminate a baby’s life. That baby should be born and allowed to live a life. 

Exceptions being health-threat to mother, and situations of rape/incest (statistically rare).


----------



## Cochino (May 28, 2022)

Clyde said:


> Hold on, I'm waving my hands at this huge political smoke screen in front of me.....
> 
> OK, selfishly I could give a shit, as a guy I'll never be directly effected by this.
> 
> ...


Abortion will not be illegal if it is overturned.  It gives the power to the States to choose.


----------



## CJ (May 28, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Abortion will not be illegal if it is overturned.  It gives the power to the States to choose.


As most things should be.


----------



## 69nites (May 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> My opinion is that I have no clue what it's like to be a woman, and that I have no business injecting my opinion of what's wrong or right into this.
> 
> I also don't think a clump of cells is immediately a human life. But I'm also atheist... Soooo 🤷‍♂️
> 
> I'm fine with Roe v. Wade I suppose. I really don't have any skin in this game though.


I do think it's a human life. It's an organism, it's alive, and it's identifiable as human. We already recognize it's a human life when someone commits the murder of a pregnant woman you get a murder charge for the unborn baby as well.

Now I also give 0 fucks about that human life. 

The problem for me is legislating from the bench. Abortion has nothing remotely close to protecting it as a right. At the time RBG said it was a soft decision. Which means it's incredibly easily overturned because it was legislating from the bench. No one actually wants to pass a law protecting it because it's a single issue voter topic that can lose an election and they actually don't care at all beyond a talking point.

I'm pro murdering fetuses, I'm also pro overturning the decision.

And lastly, "I don't know what it's like to be a woman" is the most pussy cop out bullshit anyone says on the topic. More so directed generally than at you. You're just repeating some stupid bullshit people say, it's not an original thought of yours.

Principals and morality aren't gendered. I don't have to live the life of a crackhead to know if stealing a TV and selling it for crack is right or wrong.

I can say, the exact moment the fetus can survive outside the womb, a woman who aborts becomes identical morally to me as a woman who drowns her newborn baby in the tub.


----------



## Cochino (May 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> As most things should be.


Absolutely.  Give it back to the electorate.  That is the beauty of a Republic.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I didn’t ask you.
> 
> I’m not sitting here telling the other side what the fuck is wrong with them and using generalities.
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion dude, and I think it's great that your values align in that way.

Most of the christian conservative pro-lifers I know personally, have very conflicting values when it comes to this issue. That's what my comment about pro-lifers was in regards to.


----------



## Butch_C (May 28, 2022)

Not R v W but a thought.  If someone murders a pregnant woman they can be charged in the death of the unborn baby. But if the mother herself decides to murder it, then it's ok as long as it hasn't been born yet.


----------



## Send0 (May 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I didn’t ask you.
> 
> I’m not sitting here telling the other side what the fuck is wrong with them and using generalities.
> 
> ...


You said what's wrong with you "pro-choicers". I consider myself pro-choice, so I responded.

i don't believe birth instantly creates a sentient human being. I don't believe in a soul, at least not in the traditional religious sense.

With that said, I have no problem with pro-lifers. But if I had one complaint, it's that I feel that when I talk with many of them (not all of them) that they are trying to tell me how I'm wrong for my own beliefs; when I never tell them they are wrong for believing what they do. They resort to saying things like baby murderer, or other things that appear crazy to me. That would literally be the only gripe I have about these kinds of conversations.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I respect your opinion dude, and I think it's great that your values align in that way.
> 
> Most of the christian conservative pro-lifers I know personally, have very conflicting values when it comes to this issue. That's what my comment about pro-lifers was in regards to.


That’s the problem with using “generalities”. 

I’m not bitching about Pro-choice people. Some of them are lunatics! Look at the feminist protestors. I’m not lumping you in with them, right.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 28, 2022)

I have nothing against using an abortion in very early stages when it comes to rape, incest or a struggling people who used every precaution but cannot even if they wanted to financially support a child.

I think saying giving it up for adoption Is a false. To give it up for adoption requires regular doctors visits and vitamins etc. It's very expensive. Weather they keep it or put it up could put them in the hole to being or and struggling or homeless.

I mentioned mental health care in another thread and it should extend to this.

As some would suggest they just bring the child in and let it get adopted. If that's an option you stand by, mental health care and support so they can do that.

Sex happens and we can educate and provide contraceptives but they aren't 100%.

If you want to forfeit a woman's right to abortion give her the means to give it up. Provider support, monies etc

For legal abortions. People fuck, that happens.

Man wants it, she doesn't. He doesn't have a say because it's her body. 

Vis versa, she wants it, he's not ready or they used protection and contraceptives. He says no. The option is there. He should be able to forfeit his legal obligation.

It just keeps going


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 28, 2022)

I mean that any woman that wants an abortion should be offered without a hidden agenda to an option to talk to a mental health practitioner that isn't going to side either way but offer help and figure not why but just ask questions. To help

Even in the end she still gets one. She was able to to talk to someone that might prevent her from going right back.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 28, 2022)

I'm not great with words.
I saw a psychiatrist/psychologist as a child after losing my mom around 8 or so. It was part of a program.

It was a program, so for  a couple years into my 20s I'd get calls from them to do like a survey, questioner.
I'm assuming so with my feed back as an adult they could try to help people. Or asses what they used and houre to help

Mental health.
Maybe I'm less broken because of that.

They should be given the option.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 28, 2022)

My favorite part aboir abortions is....
The 100% pro abortionists don't bother to "Trust the science"

There is a point where it is literally just a meatball.

There is another point when it is a chils that reacts to external stimuli such as movement, music etc.

Killing a "Being" that can kick and e joy music.... thats killing a person and should be punished.

Throwing a literal meatball in the garbage... im good with that.

Abortion is not contraception, its a last resort .. that decision should be made befkre the termination of a childs life.

So yes
Im Pro Abortion
Im not Pro Murder


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 28, 2022)

The big question is.

How do you stop people from using abortion as a form of contraception?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 28, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> The big question is.
> 
> How do you stop people from using abortion as a form of contraception?


Hand out birth control like candy. It works. I'm too lazy to look it up but I'm pretty sure there have been some case studies. I think one program waa in CO.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Hand out birth control like candy. It works. I'm too lazy to look it up but I'm pretty sure there have been some case studies. I think one program waa in CO.



Wrong

Thats wouldnt divide people enough

Going to need a new option from you


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2022)

All these juicy threads lately and I keep my self out of them. That’s self control.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 28, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> All these juicy threads lately and I keep my self out of them. That’s self control.


i like the old bobbyloads 😑


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> i like the old bobbyloads 😑


Only caused Friction and arguing been super busy lately have no time lol


----------



## RiR0 (May 28, 2022)

I just hope nobody posts that stupid fucking 
beethoven Meme.


----------



## shackleford (May 28, 2022)

You asked my opinion, here it is:
Abortion is murder.

Everybody is up in arms over the children killed in texas recently, but alot of people don't feel the same if the child is still in the womb. I don't understand it, never will. It literally makes me nauseous.

I know there are people who agree with me, and people who don't. Thats ok. This is my hard stance.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

shackleford said:


> You asked my opinion, here it is:
> Abortion is murder.
> 
> Everybody is up in arms over the children killed in texas recently, but alot of people don't feel the same if the child is still in the womb. I don't understand it, never will. It literally makes me nauseous.
> ...


Most people don’t even think much about it. They haven’t seen what the procedure looks like. They don’t understand that the mother usually feels horrible about her decision and that decision can haunt her. It’s been totally normalized so the majority of people are accepting of it. 

Anyone that has kids or nieces or nephews, look at the kid the next time you see them. Now think under slightly different circumstances that child may have been aborted??? That always hits me. It’s a life after you helped to create it. It’s supposed to be amazing. Not scooped out and absently flicked into the bin.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 28, 2022)

Comparing an unborn fetus to a 6 yr old kid with years of life and people who love it is illogical to me.

Think of all the lives wasted when we masturbate and toss our sperm onto a kleenex to be discarded like they were nothing! We sould all be ashamed.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Comparing an unborn fetus to a 6 yr old kid with years of life and people who love it is illogical to me.
> 
> Think of all the lives wasted when we masturbate and toss our sperm onto a kleenex to be discarded like they were nothing! We sould all be ashamed.


This ends any back and forth with you. 

Comparing an unborn fetus (that can grow up to be literally anything) to a 6 year old is illogical. 

But jerking off into tissues is the same as abortion. 

Gotcha. That makes sense. 

So much for intelligent discussion.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This ends any back and forth with you.
> 
> Comparing an unborn fetus (that can grow up to be literally anything) to a 6 year old is illogical.
> 
> ...


The last part was a joke dude. I was being sarcastic. Sorry you didn't catch that.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 28, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Everything is "far right" when you're that far left.


lol bro, Im not left at all. If I am anything I am a traditional Republican = not a Trumper.

Maybe I have my verbiage wrong. It seems to some there is a difference between Trumpers and far right.  I see a lot of Trumpers that are far right extremists though. When I start hearing the blame game and how Trump is god and the country was peaches with him as President, I write that off as extremism as well.

Perhaps this is the flow?: Traditional Republicans, Trumpers, Trumper Extremists????

PS @BigBaldBeardGuy you are right about pro-life not being far right extremist. It has been like that for the GOP ever since I can remember so not an extreme stance. You got me on that one.

In my context though I meant far right as the ones who are against abortion but believed the vaccine will kill you and also believe the government is taking our freedoms away every day and we should all be fearful as the world as we know it is coming to an end and war in the streets, etc...blah blah blah

Essentially far right= all of the above, not just against abortion.


----------



## shackleford (May 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Comparing an unborn fetus to a 6 yr old kid with years of life and people who love it is illogical to me.
> 
> Think of all the lives wasted when we masturbate and toss our sperm onto a kleenex to be discarded like they were nothing! We sould all be ashamed.


You can call it a fetus, but I still view it as a human life. and a miracle. i'm watching it happen right now.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s what I’ve been hearing.
> 
> Far right is like “white supremacy groups”. That’s why I take so much offense to that term. There’s barely anyone in our country like that anymore. Yet the media says it and people perpetuate it until it becomes part of the vernacular. That’s wrong. I’m pissed. I’m not “far right”.


I never said you were but for the thousandth time now someone else calls me far left.  I don't get bent out of shape about it. They don't know me. I'm not left at all.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I believe in choice. The reason why is because I believe in choice... literally that's what's wrong with me and why I follow this path.
> 
> I don't beat my drum, nor do I tell people they are wrong for having differing beliefs... but since you asked... yeah, choice is my reason.


You're wrong god damnit!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 29, 2022)

shackleford said:


> You can call it a fetus, but I still view it as a human life. and a miracle. i'm watching it happen right now.


You have every right to your view, but do you think that your view should be the law of the land?


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 29, 2022)

Insest , rape and if it’s comes to the health of the women are the only good reasons.
When some dumb cunt goes out and gets pregnant and decided “oopsie”
Or when going gets tough and at 8 months says nah not for me, and goes out and gets and aborigines they should be shamed of themselves and in my book are not a decent human being.
I know they say it takes two, but it is the responsibility of the women to make sure she is protected against pregnancy. And if a guys bangs a chick without a rubber then shame in him as well.. 
anyway Our world is fucked so I guess it’s ok for a bunch of grown women to protest for the right to be able to cut a fetus out of her body..
The dr’s doing these procedures should be drawn and quarter.
I won’t even post a pic of what and aborted  baby looks like. 
I like to post pics but I can’t even bring myself to google this one. And I know they are out there..


----------



## shackleford (May 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You have every right to your view, but do you think that your view should be the law of the land?


Well, yes, of course I do. But I'm not naive, I know not everybody thinks the way I do. I suspect you think your view should be reflected is law too. That is why we vote.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Well, yes, of course I do. But I'm not naive, I know not everybody thinks the way I do. I suspect you think your view should be reflected is law too. That is why we vote.


I don't know what he thinks but when it comes to abortion, I don't think my opinion should be law backed.


----------



## shackleford (May 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't know what he thinks but when it comes to abortion, I don't think my opinion should be law backed.


Right, because you don't view it as straight up murder. I do, that is my view. There are already laws against that. Its basic human rights.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 29, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Well, yes, of course I do. But I'm not naive, I know not everybody thinks the way I do. I suspect you think your view should be reflected is law too. That is why we vote.


This shit should have nothing to do with law. It is morals and integrity. And woman  that would abort a baby has no morales or integrity in my book..


----------



## shackleford (May 29, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> This shit should have nothing to do with law. It is morals and integrity. And woman  that would abort a baby has no morales or integrity in my book..


Yea there's the ethics of it too.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 29, 2022)

And I understand that there are men that have been part of this. But I also think as men when a person does become a father and see’s how wonderful it is and what it’s like to see a child grow into a person. I bet they regret the fact they were part of it to begin with.
I have a buddy who has 2 kids and I remember him telling me once that when his long time girlfriend had one that he always wondered what that child would have been like. 
But he thought it was the right thing at the time. And he admits he was wrong.


----------



## CJ (May 29, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> All these juicy threads lately and I keep my self out of them. That’s self control.


You should have plenty of time since you skip leg day!!!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This ends any back and forth with you.
> 
> Comparing an unborn fetus (that can grow up to be literally anything) to a 6 year old is illogical.
> 
> ...



Im interested to know your thoughts on early term chemical abortions?

I have no issue with them personallyz its a meatball

Bit like i said earlier, there is a point that its a human being.. and should be protected like any other human being.
If not more so, theyre so vulnerable


----------



## Freakmidd (May 29, 2022)

This is a subject that some will never agree upon..

It has its own heartbeat yet survives entirely on the host(mother).

At some point however, it's a baby that would have the ability to survive if removed from the mother's womb.. and that must definitely be recognized..


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 29, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> This is a subject that some will never agree upon..
> 
> It has its own heartbeat yet survives entirely on the host(mother).
> 
> At some point however, it's a baby that would have the ability to survive if removed from the mother's womb.. and that must definitely be recognized..



Id personally go back even further
Any evidence of thought or reaction to stimuli
Alive
Heartbeat, alive

All of these things are indicative of life.

Leftists can "Trust the science" as their so fond of saying and go with the bullet points of life and consciousness

however, Lefties do everythinf EXCEPT trust science..
Based on the responses about Gender ans the vaccine... the Left is just as bad as the Ultra right


----------



## Freakmidd (May 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Id personally go back even further
> Any evidence of thought or reaction to stimuli
> Alive
> Heartbeat, alive
> ...


I completely agree..

Just trying to say that there comes a point when we must reach that conclusion..


----------



## Freakmidd (May 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Id personally go back even further
> Any evidence of thought or reaction to stimuli
> Alive
> Heartbeat, alive
> ...


Don't get me started on the lefty science.. LOL.

Trust the science when it means we control you.. but don't trust the science when it goes against our agenda.


----------



## Freakmidd (May 29, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Don't get me started on the lefty science.. LOL.
> 
> Trust the science when it means we control you.. but don't trust the science when it goes against our agenda.


Every province in our country has eliminated vaccine mandates, but I still can't fly or take a train from one to another.. SMH


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im interested to know your thoughts on early term chemical abortions?
> 
> I have no issue with them personallyz its a meatball
> 
> ...


You beat me to it. I was going to say “trust the science”. I’d argue that it’s a life at conception. The sperm fertilizes the egg. Basic science. 

People seem to forget that sex is supposed to be a little more than drunkenly fulfilling their immediate desires. If we returned to that then there would be a sense of responsibility involved. For both partners. 

How is it in this modern age that contraception isn’t available? 

Anyway, like I said before, the formal decision will be out with a few weeks and the country will burn. The liberals will begin “mostly peaceful protests” again and the administration won’t do anything while cities burn.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 29, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Well, yes, of course I do. But I'm not naive, I know not everybody thinks the way I do. I suspect you think your view should be reflected is law too. That is why we vote.


There is a fundamental difference between our views being reflected by law though. The pro life laws impose their beliefs on others, whereas being pro-choice allows individuals to make their own decisions about the issue.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> There is a fundamental difference between our views being reflected by law though. The pro life laws impose their beliefs on others, whereas being pro-choice allows individuals to make their own decisions about the issue.


that is another can of worms though cuz you can say it is a choice to murder someone and there being a law against that is imposing the moral belief that murder is wrong on wannabe murderers.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> There is a fundamental difference between our views being reflected by law though. The pro life laws impose their beliefs on others, whereas being pro-choice allows individuals to make their own decisions about the issue.


The “no murder” laws impose other people’s beliefs on others. There’s a lot of inconsiderate, self-obsessed people out there that I would like to strangle.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> that is another can of worms though cuz you can say it is a choice to murder someone and there being a law against that is imposing the moral belief that murder is wrong on wannabe murderers which is essential what pro-lifers are gonna scream over and over.


Lol. You called it brother! 🤣


----------



## GSgator (May 29, 2022)

My wife literally almost punched me in the face while discussing this topic . It’s a very emotional topic for a women. I tried to tell her the decision goes back to the states and some states will have  restrictions on when a women can have an abortion. I told her it stops women from aborting babies 8 months into there pregnancy. Oh boy that’s when shit got heated she didn’t care her body her choice and that was the end of it she wasn’t hearing anything past that. How I know she wasn’t thinking rational is because we thought we were pregnant not that long ago and she is nearly 50 and she was firm on giving birth. I even brought up the chance of have a down syndrome baby being her age she didn’t care she was having the baby if she was pregnant . When emotions are super high there can’t be open rational discussions. My wife sees it one way someone telling her what she can or can’t do with her body .


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> that is another can of worms though cuz you can say it is a choice to murder someone and there being a law against that is imposing the moral belief that murder is wrong on wannabe murderers.


"Murder" of birthed human beings is a clearly defined subject that most people agree upon.

Abortion is a controversial subject that most people do not agree on. So it's not very logical to draw that argument in my opinion. This is a moral issue that half of society does not think should be put into law.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The “no murder” laws impose other people’s beliefs on others. There’s a lot of inconsiderate, self-obsessed people out there that I would like to strangle.


Oh shit man, I have visions of doing much worse to people. Now don't go reporting me as high odds for being the next active shooter.
That wouldn't be me though. My visions are all about people I know and don't involve a quick death but rather torture and a slow death.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2022)

GSgator said:


> My wife literally almost punched me in the face while discussing this topic . It’s a very emotional topic for a women. I tried to tell her the decision goes back to the states and some states will have  restrictions on when a women can have an abortion. I told her it stops women from aborting babies 8 months into there pregnancy. Oh boy that’s when shit got heated she didn’t care her body her choice and that was the end of it she wasn’t hearing anything past that. How I know she wasn’t thinking rational is because we thought we were pregnant not that long ago and she is nearly 50 and she was firm on giving birth. I even brought up the chance of have a down syndrome baby being her age she didn’t care she was having the baby if she was pregnant . When emotions are super high there can’t be open rational discussions. My wife sees it one way someone telling her what she can or can’t do with her body .


I had a family member give birth at 49, turned out fine. In most cases they are more worried about complications for the mother and the potential of death for the mother. Monitored closely and any potential issues are discussed as soon as they arrive so the mother can make a different decision if needed.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> "Murder" of birthed human beings is a clearly defined subject that most people agree upon.
> 
> Abortion is a controversial subject that most people do not agree on. So it's not very logical to draw that argument in my opinion. This is a moral issue that half of society does not think should be put into law.


I guess but also people don't even agree on death sentences for murderers. I dont know what the stats are on that though.


----------



## GSgator (May 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I had a family member give birth at 49, turned out fine. In most cases they are more worried about complications for the mother and the potential of death for the mother.


She was willing to have the baby if she was pregnant I was the one thinking oh fuck  but when talking about this subject she is my body my choice regardless of anything . I’m just trying to see it in a woman’s perspective.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2022)

I totally agree with one thing many people say here about abortions and that is that it scars the woman for life mentally.


----------



## Dex (May 29, 2022)

I believe that women should have a choice. However, I also believe that men should have a choice. I have seen too many women abuse this right and get pregnant to either keep the man or to secure child support. There needs to be something done about this issue. If women have the choice to abort or give up for adoption, men should have that same option.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I totally agree with one thing many people say here about abortions and that is that it scars the woman for life mentally.


I know women who have had abortions that are fine and glad they did it.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I know women who have had abortions that are fine and glad they did it.


IC. Well it was just my opinion also derived from people I know who have had them.
It is not like I have a large sample size though.
I get what you are saying as your experience and observations were opposite of mine.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> IC. Well it was just my opinion also derived from people I know who have had them.
> It is not like I have a large sample size though.
> I get what you are saying as your experience and observations were opposite of mine.


Yeah I mean, I don't doubt your experience either. I just have run across quite a few that were open about it with me.


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I mean, I don't doubt your experience either. I just have run across quite a few that were open about it with me.


How does this conversation even happen?

“Hey I had an abortion and I feel great”


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> You should have plenty of time since you skip leg day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will get back into leg days eventually watch


----------



## shackleford (May 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> There is a fundamental difference between our views being reflected by law though. The pro life laws impose their beliefs on others, whereas being pro-choice allows individuals to make their own decisions about the issue.


its my belief its not your decision to make.


----------



## shackleford (May 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> There is a fundamental difference between our views being reflected by law though. The pro life laws impose their beliefs on others, whereas being pro-choice allows individuals to make their own decisions about the issue.


We're just going to have to agree to disagree. I understand what you're saying, and I acknowledge it, I just can't agree with it. Our views are just different.


----------



## MPM (May 29, 2022)

My opinion....

As soon as conception occurs that "clump of cells" has it's own distinct DNA. Simply put it IS another life.  Killing any other human regardless of developmental or even dependence upon others is deemed wrong yet we have justified this for one simple reason.   We can't see it.  We brainwashed woman to use the term fetus because it detached them from the truth of what they were really doing....killing their own children.  Ironically I don't blame the mothers the most.  Fathers are supposed to protect their children yet nowadays most would prefer their baby mama's get an abortion so they can save a few bucks on juniors child support.  It's disgusting how depraved we've become.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2022)

MPM said:


> My opinion....
> 
> As soon as conception occurs that "clump of cells" has it's own distinct DNA. Simply put it IS another life.  Killing any other human regardless of developmental or even dependence upon others is deemed wrong yet we have justified this for one simple reason.   We can't see it.  We brainwashed woman to use the term fetus because it detached them from the truth of what they were really doing....killing their own children.  Ironically I don't blame the mothers the most.  Fathers are supposed to protect their children yet nowadays most would prefer their baby mama's get an abortion so they can save a few bucks on juniors child support.  It's disgusting how depraved we've become.


The nowadays reference at the end of your statement is throwing me off. I agree there are scum out there that want the woman to get an abortion so they get out of child support but seems like that has been the case for a very long time.


----------



## Test_subject (May 29, 2022)

As a person who is not a fan of federal laws, I don’t see the decision as a problem as it will lead to laws being passed at the state level as they should be. Local government better represents the will of the local population.

But, several Republicans (including McConnell) have floated the idea of pushing for a complete federal ban on abortion, which would completely defeat the whole “it should be a states’ rights issue” argument that the overturn is predicated on.

You can’t overturn a federal law as overreach and  then replace it with another federal law without being a massive hypocrite.


----------



## Test_subject (May 29, 2022)

MPM said:


> My opinion....
> 
> As soon as conception occurs that "clump of cells" has it's own distinct DNA. Simply put it IS another life.  Killing any other human regardless of developmental or even dependence upon others is deemed wrong yet we have justified this for one simple reason.   We can't see it.  We brainwashed woman to use the term fetus because it detached them from the truth of what they were really doing....killing their own children.  Ironically I don't blame the mothers the most.  Fathers are supposed to protect their children yet nowadays most would prefer their baby mama's get an abortion so they can save a few bucks on juniors child support.  It's disgusting how depraved we've become.


So should people on welfare be able to count unborn children as dependents, then?


----------



## Freakmidd (May 29, 2022)

MPM said:


> My opinion....
> 
> As soon as conception occurs that "clump of cells" has it's own distinct DNA. Simply put it IS another life.  Killing any other human regardless of developmental or even dependence upon others is deemed wrong yet we have justified this for one simple reason.   We can't see it.  We brainwashed woman to use the term fetus because it detached them from the truth of what they were really doing....killing their own children.  Ironically I don't blame the mothers the most.  Fathers are supposed to protect their children yet nowadays most would prefer their baby mama's get an abortion so they can save a few bucks on juniors child support.  It's disgusting how depraved we've become.


The father has absolutely no say in this matter,  yet according to you, they are at fault if the woman decides to abort?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How does this conversation even happen?
> 
> “Hey I had an abortion and I feel great”


One was a family member, a few were people I met doing volunteer work for planned parenthood, some I met while doing social work.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 29, 2022)

Everyone's thoughts on abortions with early pregnancy vs mid to late term then?

I think early is fine. Mid to late term is wrong.


----------



## CJ (May 29, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Everyone's thoughts on abortions with early pregnancy vs mid to late term then?
> 
> I think early is fine. Mid to late term is wrong.


There's definitely a point in time during the pregnancy where things change for me.

Where that point is, I don't know, because I'm admittedly ignorant to the timeline of the various stages of pregnancy.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You beat me to it. I was going to say “trust the science”. I’d argue that it’s a life at conception. The sperm fertilizes the egg. Basic science.
> 
> People seem to forget that sex is supposed to be a little more than drunkenly fulfilling their immediate desires. If we returned to that then there would be a sense of responsibility involved. For both partners.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. In the days where a 11 year old girl can walk into there nurses office and get a condom, or go to planned parenthood and get birth control.
Instead of our schools trying to force books about gayness and it’s ok to think your a girl boy. They should be pushing the agenda of protecting against pregnancy and sexually transmitted diseases.
But below is a video of how fucked we are.
Like I said women and men and children all over are protesting for the right to kill a unborn child…

And I ask you this…
So if a baby is born premature say 7 months. They are a baby right.??
But if someone has an anortion at 7 months , is it still not a baby. 
Is it murder.
Because if it’s not murder then the next time someone pisses  me off I should be able to walk up to them with a pair of hedge clippers and cut them in prices and go on my ..


----------



## Janoy Cresva (May 29, 2022)

Feels bad that women won't be able to murder babies anymore.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 29, 2022)

My wife knows a mom that has a few ids. Well her last kid she found out had downs they her pregnancy. She did not even think about opting for an abortuin. She had the girl and she and her family love the girl. They sat in front of us at our kids confirmation.. and they loved her.
Interfaith, love , faith and humility..
That’s what they have.
Fuck everyone’s else’s opinion.idgaf. If you think it’s ok to take baby out of a belly then you suck as a human..
Love that statement or hate that. Don’t give a fuck. Does not mean we can not agree on other things it just means we don’t agree on this.🤙


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 29, 2022)

Btw it’s no different then the commercial for the hiv pill And the promotion of it. You might as well go tell people with aids to go have unprotected sex. That’s how we end hiv or I should say this is Joe the pharma get richer


----------



## MPM (May 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> The nowadays reference at the end of your statement is throwing me off. I agree there are scum out there that want the woman to get an abortion so they get out of child support but seems like that has been the case for a very long time.


You're correct in that people have always been scum to some extent.  I'd argue it's much worse today in our society though.


----------



## MPM (May 29, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> The father has absolutely no say in this matter,  yet according to you, they are at fault if the woman decides to abort?


No I'm saying that fathers once had the ability to speak against and fight for these children yet they didn't.  They were all to scared to anger the feminazis in the 60's so they lost their ability to do anything now.  Even now they should still be fighting back and speaking up.  Just because he can't change the current situation doesn't mean he can't possibly change the future.


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I believe in freedom. Freedom to do what you want as long as it doesn’t affect anyone else. In this case abortion affects the unborn child. So it’s not right.
> 
> Adoption is a viable alternative. There are plenty of adopted children that grow up to be TOTALLY fine. If a woman doesn’t feel that she can support a child, fine, adoption.
> 
> ...


Yeah because half of rapes are not even reported, and the one that results in pregnancy abort it immediately.

I suggest you fucking stop jerking as well because you are killing hundreds of unborn child you motherfucking murderer!

Yeah there are plenty of children that are given for adoption that live a miserable life too and go from one family house to another.

But who gives a fuck right? You are not that child neither that woman that has to bring a pregnancy to completion and then give the child away because you want to decide that her unborn child is a human being when in reality it's only a fucking cell.

What about abortion of children with medical defects? Against that as well?


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

GSgator said:


> My wife literally almost punched me in the face while discussing this topic . It’s a very emotional topic for a women. I tried to tell her the decision goes back to the states and some states will have  restrictions on when a women can have an abortion. I told her it stops women from aborting babies 8 months into there pregnancy. Oh boy that’s when shit got heated she didn’t care her body her choice and that was the end of it she wasn’t hearing anything past that. How I know she wasn’t thinking rational is because we thought we were pregnant not that long ago and she is nearly 50 and she was firm on giving birth. I even brought up the chance of have a down syndrome baby being her age she didn’t care she was having the baby if she was pregnant . When emotions are super high there can’t be open rational discussions. My wife sees it one way someone telling her what she can or can’t do with her body .


So your wife is the shit of the shit for some ppl here, I'll have to quote the immensurable wisdom of a few, and their opinion on a woman that is pro abortion.and how she is considered 🤣


Ohhhh I fucking love this


----------



## GSgator (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> So your wife is the shit of the shit for some ppl here, I'll have to quote the immensurable wisdom of a few, and their opinion on a woman that is pro abortion.and how she is considered 🤣
> 
> 
> Ohhhh I fucking love this


No figured someone would want a woman’s view has anyone had this conversation with there wife’s well I  sure the fuck have and I let you guys know how it went for me. If you really wanna know how this plays out talk to your wife’s it’s there body’s.


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

GSgator said:


> No figured someone would want a woman’s view has anyone had this conversation with there wife’s well I  sure the fuck have and I let you guys know how it went for me. If you really wanna know how this plays out talk to your wife’s it’s there body’s.




I'm not the one insulting women that are pro choice here so calm your tits boy. 

You should re read what the fuck you are quoting because sure as hell you didn't understand one fucking word.


----------



## GSgator (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> So your wife is the shit of the shit for some ppl here,
> 
> Ohhhh I fucking love this





Samp3i said:


> I'm not the one insulting women that are pro choice here so calm your tits boy.
> 
> You should re read what the fuck you are quoting because sure as hell you didn't understand one fucking word.


You questioned  my wife’s view which is cool so I responded saying talk to your wife’s or GF I think you are the one confused on what has been said .


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Yeah because half of rapes are not even reported, and the one that results in pregnancy abort it immediately.
> 
> I suggest you fucking stop jerking as well because you are killing hundreds of unborn child you motherfucking murderer!
> 
> ...


If half the raise aren’t reported then how do you know that specifically half the alleged rapes happened? 

I’ve got my own thoughts on abortion and can understand valid arguments from both sides but comparing an unborn child or fetus to cum is disingenuous and frankly fucking stupid. 

Cum by itself is pretty useless and doesn’t have to potential to become human life. 
That fetus is literally a life. 

There’s a whole process involved and they taught it to us in fucking 4th grade. 
It involves an egg being fertilized.


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

GSgator said:


> You questioned  my wife’s view which is cool so I responded saying talk to your wife’s or GF I think you are the one confused on what has been said .


I didn't questioned it, you should reread again, I guess you are a bit emotional at the moment 😂

I said: "So your wife is the shit of the shit for some ppl here"

This is me referring to the post of few ppl here calling names on women that are pro choice or pro abortion (even if they would not choose for abortion but want that choice to be possible to be made).

I have talked to my wife about it, to mother and any female I have known and everyone has always answered the same way: I don't know right now, because I'm.not pregnant but I want to have the choice in case I'll be in the future.

My mother had one abortion, sadly it wasn't me


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If half the raise aren’t reported then how do you know that specifically half the alleged rapes happened?
> 
> I’ve got my own thoughts on abortion and can understand valid arguments from both sides but comparing an unborn child or fetus to cum is disingenuous and frankly fucking stupid.
> 
> ...


You mean those juicy eggs I get every morning for my lovely breakfast? Wtf I'm.not gonna enjoy breakfast anymore I think


----------



## GSgator (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I didn't questioned it, you should reread again, I guess you are a bit emotional at the moment 😂
> 
> I said: "So your wife is the shit of the shit for some ppl here"
> 
> ...


Well I took it as that which is fine it’s just another perspective in this complicated matter I’m not butt hurt about it lol. I can’t talk for all women but my wife cherishes life but will always go with her body her choice first and for most .


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If half the raise aren’t reported then how do you know that specifically half the alleged rapes happened?
> 
> I’ve got my own thoughts on abortion and can understand valid arguments from both sides but comparing an unborn child or fetus to cum is disingenuous and frankly fucking stupid.
> 
> ...


Hey Rir0 some numbers and statistics for you.






						The Criminal Justice System: Statistics | RAINN
					

The majority of perpetrators of sexual assault will not go to prison.




					www.rainn.org
				




Now that I have answered your question that you thought it was so fucking smart and you have made a clown out of yourself, anymore doubt you have? I'm here to shine a light on it.

I guess.... It looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack of your mama's ass and ended up as a brown stain on the mattress. I think you've been cheated! 🥰


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Hey Rir0 some numbers and statistics for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s definitely numbers you fucking useless troll. 
Still doesn’t answer the question.
If it’s never reported then how do they know it’s half? 
It’s a guess. A semi educated guess but a guess. 
It’s less reliable than Covid deaths. 
You should focus your efforts on trying to actually learn how to train abd grow instead of talking shit on a forum


----------



## Janoy Cresva (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Yeah because half of rapes are not even reported, and the one that results in pregnancy abort it immediately.
> 
> I suggest you fucking stop jerking as well because you are killing hundreds of unborn child you motherfucking murderer!
> 
> ...


Settle down Francis


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s definitely numbers you fucking useless troll.
> Still doesn’t answer the question.
> If it’s never reported then how do they know it’s half?
> It’s a guess. A semi educated guess but a guess.
> ...



Its super hard to NOT be against abortions while Presser exists.

Just saying i might have to change my stance


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s definitely numbers you fucking useless troll.
> Still doesn’t answer the question.
> If it’s never reported then how do they know it’s half?
> It’s a guess. A semi educated guess but a guess.
> ...


it's called anonymous survey first of all, second a lot of rape get discovered after years of abuse and they were never reported, I should remember you that the majority of rape happens in domestic environment.
You are clearly and ignorant fuck on the matter so I'm done trying to convince you otherwise.
You are right, it's all unreliable, it must be some kind of conspiracy.
I don't wanna grow, I like to be a skinny fat, my wife can't peg me properly if I'm too big and muscular. sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> it's called anonymous survey first of all, second rape get discovered after years of abuse, I should remember you that the majority of rape happens in domestic environment.
> You are clearly and ignorant fuck on the matter so I'm done trying to convince you otherwise.
> You are right, it's all unreliable, it must be some kind of conspiracy.
> I don't wanna grow, I like to be a skinny fat, my wife can't peg me properly if I'm too big and muscular. sorry to disappoint you.


Anonymous survey those are super fucking reliable


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Anonymous survey those are super fucking reliable


Department of Justice, Office of Justice Programs, Bureau of Justice Statistics
Must be all a bunch of retards the one working at the department of justice.
Thanks god we have RiR0 giving us a hand.


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Department of Justice, Office of Justice Programs, Bureau of Justice Statistics
> Must be all a bunch of retards the one working at the department of justice.


The government a bunch of retards? Abso fucking lutely


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The government a bunch of retards? Abso fucking lutely


if you had read the statistic on REPORTED RAPE and how most of the assailant walks free most of the time you would understand why MANY TIME rape is not reported and is not hard to believe a good % of those unreported rape numbers.
You know that Female Soldiers are More Likely to Be Raped than Killed in Action?
Of course it must all be another bullshit right? Go check statistic on reported rape in the military and prosecution of rapist in there.
I know it's hard to educate yourself in something that it will never probably even touch you by a 1000 miles, who cares right?


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> if you had read the statistic on REPORTED RAPE and how most of the assailant walks free most of the time you would understand why MANY TIME rape is not reported and is not hard to believe a good % of those unreported rape numbers.
> You know that Female Soldiers are More Likely to Be Raped than Killed in Action?
> Of course it must all be another bullshit right? Go check statistic on reported rape in the military and prosecution of rapist in there.
> I know it's hard to educate yourself in something that it will never probably even touch you by a 1000 miles, who cares right?


I’m not denying that some go unreported. 
What I am claiming is that half isn’t proven it’s a weak educated guess and anonymous surveys are far from reliable. 
Please keep up


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m not denying that some go unreported.
> What I am claiming is that half isn’t proven it’s a weak educated guess and anonymous surveys are far from reliable.
> Please keep up


you are right it's 2/3 don't get reported. You clearly can't even read or didn't want to read the link I posted. Please keep up with your shit emoticons and your brilliant dissertation, you are well past the 47 chromosomes buddy, post natal abortion in your case would be a gift.


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> you are right it's 2/3 don't get reported. You clearly can't even read or didn't want to read the link I posted. Please keep up with your shit emoticons and your brilliant dissertation, you are well past the 47 chromosomes buddy, post natal abortion in your case would be a gift.


You said half. That was your claim. 
2/3rds 4/5ths it’s still not accurate it’s a fucking unprovable guess


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 29, 2022)

Would someone come in here and take their feminist bitch wife back home?

Wtf @Samp3i I’ve always treated you with respect and you come at me personally for voicing my OPINION. Get fucked dude. I hope the feeling of being “right and just” was worth it to you.


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> There's definitely a point in time during the pregnancy where things change for me.
> 
> Where that point is, I don't know, because I'm admittedly ignorant to the timeline of the various stages of pregnancy.


We have been through this before, CJ, and thought we decided the age was fifteen years or so, lol


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Would someone come in here and take their feminist bitch wife back home?
> 
> Wtf @Samp3i I’ve always treated you with respect and you come at me personally for voicing my OPINION. Get fucked dude. I hope the feeling of being “right and just” was worth it to you.



So what? I'm voicing my opinion too. You have said few things that I personally find have no fucking basis, especially the one on adoptions etc. 

Have you ever adopted? Do you have first hand experience with adoption?

I don't think so.
Anyway nice joke with the wife but you are being the sensitive bitch at the moment, I traded blow with a lot of ppl here or in meso and it die there in the thread where it started, we can't always agree that's not a big deal. 

I come at you personally? No coming at you personally would be something like: I hope your next child is a fucking down so you can be a pro lifer to the bone and enjoy having a mongoloid running around the house because: abortion is the devil.

The derogatory comments towards pro abortion women and men are all coming from you guys shitting on my posts and if you haven't directly said a derogatory word you have implied it or you have liked those kind of posts.


It's ok, politics and this kind of thread always get the worse out of ppl.

I have kept quoting your comments and coming at you (lol) (as you wanna believe) because you have been very vocal on your opinion so why not discuss it or answer you point by point.

Respect towards eachother should not stop us to debate on things and even disagree vocally on stuff. 


As stated before we should all keep this out of a BB forum. I can lift with anyone if I don't know them well, it's when you know them better, then it can get trickier. that's the beauty of the iron, you go there to empty your mind and to lift stuff not to discuss about stuff like this.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> So what? I'm voicing my opinion too. You have said few things that I personally find have no fucking basis, especially the one on adoptions etc.
> 
> Have you ever adopted? Do you have first hand experience with adoption?
> 
> ...


I didn’t say fuck about you personally. It’s possible to have a conversation about a topic like this while controlling your emotions. 

I read two sentences of your post and decided that I don’t want to read anything that you write again. 🤷‍♂️ You crossed my line bud. I warned you and you crossed it again.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> he derogatory comments towards pro abortion women and men are all coming from you guys shitting on my posts and if you haven't directly said a derogatory word you have implied it or you have liked those kind of posts.


So I have not said a derogatory word about you or any of your posts.

What I see here is you just trying to drum up dram after drama with name calling and keyboard intimidation.
*Save it it won’t work with me.*
Anyway, riddle me this Batman..

Y is it ok for a women who is married  to go and have an abortion regardless if the father of that child does not want it
My body my choice. RIGHT..

But why as a married man if they want a vasectomy do they have to have notarized documents saying that the wife agrees to it..
My body my choice isn’t it..
Everything is all fucked up and it is getting worse by the day..

Any dumb cunt that other then the 3 main reasons I stated when I first responded to this thread. 
Like I said any dumb cunt that would go and cut a 6 month old unborn baby out of there stomach is a dumb cunt and should have her fucking ovaries cut out with it. 
I have a 14 year old daughter and a almost 18 year old daughter . If one of them every came home prego there would be no abortions in this house. 
I would just be a grampa.

So stop causing drama. We should all just agree to disagree. 

And BTW.. does your wife wear a rubber on her didlo when she legs you. I hope so you don’t want to get pregnant and have to have and abortion.😂😂😂🤙


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 29, 2022)

And I didn’t shit post you @Samp3i so you were totally wrong about me. You torched that bridge between us pal.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 29, 2022)

BTW. There are plenty of people out there that spend 1000’s &1000’s on trying to get prego and can’t. 
So instead of some dumb count cutting a baby out of her and being shelfish, why not have the baby and give it to one of these people. That would be selfless.
That would make that person decent.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 29, 2022)

Damn
I disagree with a lot of shit here, 
But no need for me to be a dick in a civil conversation


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 29, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> BTW. There are plenty of people out there that spend 1000’s &1000’s on trying to get prego and can’t.
> So instead of some dumb count cutting a baby out of her and being shelfish, why not have the baby and give it to one of these people. That would be selfless.
> That would make that person decent.



In the defense of the rich people
I wouldnt want a baby from a single crack mom with an IQ of 72

Genetics are a thing and mine are spectacular


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> And I didn’t shit post you @Samp3i so you were totally wrong about me. You torched that bridge between us pal.


I'll have to find another reason to wake up tomorrow then.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I'll have to find another reason to wake up tomorrow then.


That’s fucked up.


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> BTW. There are plenty of people out there that spend 1000’s &1000’s on trying to get prego and can’t.
> So instead of some dumb count cutting a baby out of her and being shelfish, why not have the baby and give it to one of these people. That would be selfless.
> That would make that person decent.


Yeah because a pregnancy has no cost right? And who the fuck would adopt a baby that comes from a random person? When you have the money you want to know everything about the parents and their gene pool.

Let's pollute the world of first class babies and second class babies, that's a great fucking idea.

So great to be an adopted baby, same as to have two natural parents right?

Wait all of these why? Because abortion is bad?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Yeah because a pregnancy has no cost right? And who the fuck would adopt a baby that comes from a random person? When you have the money you want to know everything about the parents and their gene pool.
> 
> Let's pollute the world of first class babies and second class babies, that's a great fucking idea.
> 
> ...


Pollute the world with 2nd class babies?

Lol. There’s this guy named Hitler. You two would get along great.


----------



## Samp3i (May 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Pollute the world with 2nd class babies?
> 
> Lol. There’s this guy named Hitler. You two would get along great.


Reading comprehension isn't your best trait isn't it? 

I guess I could half excuse you because my English is not the best.

Read again that post slowly and you will maybe get that babies coming from X individuals compared to Y will be considered second class babies from rich ppl interested in adopting, so not by me but from other ppl.

So you will create or actually you will just increase the practice that is already in existence of choosing a babies instead of another one.

I understand that you have no fucking clue on how adoption works but maybe before talking about something we should try to educate ourselves a bit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Reading comprehension isn't your best trait isn't it?
> 
> I guess I could half excuse you because my English is not the best.
> 
> ...


That isn’t the way the system is for the MAJORITY of people. An average middle class family doesn’t get to go thru all the genetic background. Most of the people that have abortions are minorities. There’s the 2nd class part of your post. These aren’t white soccer mommies getting banged and killing their babies. 

And REFORMING the adoption system would be a good first step. That could be done. I’d pay for that before the abortion part. 

Nope. Just continue murdering babies. The mom gets to decide “they aren’t wanted”.


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Reading comprehension isn't your best trait isn't it?
> 
> I guess I could half excuse you because my English is not the best.
> 
> ...


Actually it sounds like you have no fucking idea adoption works. 
So maybe take your own advice and stop reading whatever bull shit you’re getting information from


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 29, 2022)

I’m done posting with this two-faced piece of shit motherfucker @Samp3i. 

Anyone on the board knows that I am respectful until someone crosses my line. @lifter6973 and I don’t always see things eye to eye but I haven’t called him names and he hasn’t called me names. I’m not out to get anyone personally. Someone that has to insert digs in their posts for no reason is a small wee little dickless 1/2-man. 

🖕 @Samp3i 🖕 You’re on my list with @presser and @MindlessWork


----------



## Send0 (May 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> In the defense of the rich people
> I wouldnt want a baby from a single crack mom with an IQ of 72
> 
> Genetics are a thing and mine are spectacular


But you have no eyebrows, so are they really spectacular? 🤔

Sorry, the eyebrow thing is the only item I got on you. I have to play that card hard. 😂


----------



## RiR0 (May 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> But you have no eyebrows, so are they really spectacular? 🤔
> 
> Sorry, the eyebrow thing is the only item I got on you. I have to play that card hard. 😂


You see no eyebrows, I see a blank canvas waiting to become a master peice


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> In the defense of the rich people
> I wouldnt want a baby from a single crack mom with an IQ of 72
> 
> Genetics are a thing and mine are spectacular


Hey god damnit, that baby is Intel and he is Mr. 145 you motherfucker!


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 30, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Yeah because a pregnancy has no cost right? And who the fuck would adopt a baby that comes from a random person?


Pregnancy does have cost . But guess what you have ins it is paid for and if you don’t it is paid for thru state aid..

And if I am not mistaken most people adopt children with not knowing the biological parents..
 This isn’t the movies bro it is real life and in real life people don’t pay other people to have babies for them.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 30, 2022)

*Ok Fuckers you know I love to post pics. I was not going to but I had to do it. I did not want to do
It but I have to to prove my fucking point to all these pro choice mutherfuckers… my body my choice. 
It’s not a baby. Blah blah fucking blah.. save that shit…


This was a 16 week old aborted baby.. not a life huh. Not a baby huh.
Not murder huh. My body my choice..
Fuck all y’all who dare say this is ok.. *


----------



## Swiper. (May 30, 2022)

“Preference for sons could lead to 4.7 m ‘missing’ female births”









						Sex-selective abortions could lead to 4.7 m ‘missing’ female births
					

Because of gender bias and sex-selective abortions, there may be at least 4.7 million and as many as 22 million fewer females born globally by 2030.




					www.medicalnewstoday.com
				




people get abortions to have a certain gender baby, i didn’t know that. that’s disturbing


----------



## GSgator (May 30, 2022)

Damn if that doesn’t hit you square in the fucking face I don’t know what else would.  That poor baby didn’t even have a chance  maybe showing the harsh reality of it will change minds that pic actually kinda hit me hard .


----------



## Swiper. (May 30, 2022)

another thing that’s confusing is if you murder someone who’s pregnant you get charged with two murders. yet if a mother and decides to kill her baby it’s OK. But according to the courts a baby in the mother‘s womb is life.


----------



## CJ (May 30, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> *Ok Fuckers you know I love to post pics. I was not going to but I had to do it. I did not want to do
> It but I have to to prove my fucking point to all these pro choice mutherfuckers… my body my choice.
> It’s not a baby. Blah blah fucking blah.. save that shit…
> View attachment 22928
> ...


OK, that just made me look at pictures of fetuses at each week. 

I decided that 9 weeks is my line. Once I saw distinct fingers and toes, it got weird.


----------



## Send0 (May 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> OK, that just made me look at pictures of fetuses at each week.
> 
> I decided that 9 weeks is my line. Once I saw distinct fingers and toes, it got weird.


Not that it matters, but that pic that was posted was actually a miscarriage someone in Australia experienced. That baby was 19 weeks when the unfortunate miscarriage happened.

People on Twitter, and other social media sources are using that image and saying it's a aborted fetus. You don't get a whole baby.. in an abortion they come out looking mangled and torn up. It would actually benefit their agenda to show a real aborted baby instead of this... no idea why they are being so lazy about their objective 😅

Yeah, I know that's not better. Just clarifying where that image actually came from.


----------



## Send0 (May 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not that it matters, but that pic that was posted was actually a miscarriage someone in Australia experienced. That baby was 19 weeks when the unfortunate miscarriage happened.
> 
> People on Twitter, and other social media sources are using that image and saying it's a aborted fetus. You don't get a whole baby.. in an abortion they come out looking mangled and torn up. It would actually benefit their agenda to show a real aborted baby instead of this... no idea why they are being so lazy about their objective 😅
> 
> Yeah, I know that's not better. Just clarifying where that image actually came from.


Link to the miscarriage in question. Images are hard to look at. No need to look if a person doesn't want to see it, trust me... It's the same baby, and it was definitely a miscarriage.

Article was written in 2014



			https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/parenting/losing-walter-alexis-fretz-on-having-a-miscarriage-at-19-weeks/news-story/dd4efff429f68065c84ae6f9130a1c8f


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not that it matters, but that pic that was posted was actually a miscarriage someone in Australia experienced. That baby was 19 weeks when the unfortunate miscarriage happened.
> 
> People on Twitter, and other social media sources are using that image and saying it's a aborted fetus. You don't get a whole baby.. in an abortion they come out looking mangled and torn up. It would actually benefit their agenda to show a real aborted baby instead of this... no idea why they are being so lazy about their objective 😅
> 
> Yeah, I know that's not better. Just clarifying where that image actually came from.


 I don’t want to but I will post another one of a fetus that does not look mangled. 
But I prefer not too.


----------



## Send0 (May 30, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I don’t want to but I will post another one of a fetus that does not look mangled.
> But I prefer not too.


You don't need to.. matter of fact I'd prefer you didn't (as a person, not as a moderator).

Actual abortions look far more horrific


----------



## GSgator (May 30, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I don’t want to but I will post another one of a fetus that does not look mangled.
> But I prefer not too.


It’s the reality of what is taking place . Out of sight out of mind shouldn’t be used here. All the soon mothers to be should be looking at these pictures plastered on the walls at the abortion clinics. It’s there choice but seeing what is taking place might change some of there minds.


----------



## Send0 (May 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You don't need to.. matter of fact I'd prefer you didn't (as a person, not as a moderator).
> 
> Actual abortions look far more horrific


@Badleroybrown if you do choose to post an actual pic, then please hide it behind a spoiler tag. Not to censor yourself, but to save people from viewing something they are not expecting or wanting to see.


----------



## shackleford (May 30, 2022)

Look what MD lawmaker want to do:

26 (H) THIS SECTION MAY NOT BE CONSTRUED TO AUTHORIZE ANY FORM OF 
27 INVESTIGATION OR PENALTY FOR A PERSON:
28 (1) TERMINATING OR ATTEMPTING TO TERMINATE THE PERSON’S 
29 OWN PREGNANCY; OR
30 (2) EXPERIENCING A MISCARRIAGE, PERINATAL DEATH RELATED TO
1 A FAILURE TO ACT, OR STILLBIRTH.

Read that last part again:

PERINATAL DEATH RELATED TO A FAILURE TO ACT.

aka abandoning your newborn in a dumpster.


----------



## shackleford (May 30, 2022)

Perinatal is not just pre birth. it encompasses WEEKS post birth.


----------



## shackleford (May 30, 2022)

I'm hoping someone more proficient in legalese can come in here and tell me i'm misinterpreting this....


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> @Badleroybrown if you do choose to post an actual pic, then please hide it behind a spoiler tag. Not to censor yourself, but to save people from viewing something they are not expecting or wanting to see.


Spoiler tag. Did not know this was such a thing. 
I do not planing to post one but please tell me how to do such a thing.


----------



## MindlessWork (May 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m done posting with this two-faced piece of shit motherfucker @Samp3i.
> 
> Anyone on the board knows that I am respectful until someone crosses my line. @lifter6973 and I don’t always see things eye to eye but I haven’t called him names and he hasn’t called me names. I’m not out to get anyone personally. Someone that has to insert digs in their posts for no reason is a small wee little dickless 1/2-man.
> 
> 🖕 @Samp3i 🖕 You’re on my list with @presser and @MindlessWork


I never crossed any lines of yours and I've had respect for you always. There's going to be people who are going to test you and how you handle it shows how much of a person you are so don't take this as a dig.

Ok on topic, I'd say abortions should only be done after counseling or if there's rape or incest involved. Situations where the mother's life is at risk is another consideration. This isn't something to be done willy nilly IMO.


----------



## Send0 (May 30, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Spoiler tag. Did not know this was such a thing.
> I do not planing to post one but please tell me how to do such a thing.


On mobile browser, click the 3 dots then click on the eye that's crossed out


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 30, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> I never crossed any lines of yours and I've had respect for you always. There's going to be people who are going to test you and how you handle it shows how much of a person you are so don't take this as a dig.
> 
> Ok on topic, I'd say abortions should only be done after counseling or if there's rape or incest involved. Situations where the mother's life is at risk is another consideration. This isn't something to be done willy nilly IMO.


That’s not true @MindlessWork. You undermined what I was trying to do on MESO with one of your ill-timed mindless quips. Then when I was banned and came back with an alt-handle you had to be dummy and say “nice first post” when I made a post obviously indicating that I was in the know. You’re oblivious idiotic comments do nothing except distract from important conversations.


----------



## Samp3i (May 30, 2022)

In an overpopulated world that is not far from collapse you are arguing and fighting to have more children brought into it.

I like how you are all talking about adoption and all that shit, but first you wanna forbid abortion then yeah let's reform the adoption system 🤣 

I mean it takes a second right? You all adoption experts, how many of you have adopted or have brother and sister that have been adopted? I guess none.

What If the baby doesn't get adopted? So better to live in a family house then not live at all because A LIFE IS A LIFE no matter if it's gonna be a fucking shitty life, right? 

Why you all keep talking about 8 months or 7 months abortion, there is a weeks limit for abortion unless the life of the mother is in danger.

Usually the limit its the first trimester, by exception abortion can be carried out on the second trimester but only for special reasons. The majority of abortions happens on the first trimester (is USA here special with no rules on how far into a pregnancy you can abort?) and a good chunk are chemical using pills and not scraping, the % would be a lot higher if only it wasn't so complicated to get a pill prescribed compared to the surgical procedure.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 30, 2022)

_Alaska

Colorado

New Hampshire

New Jersey

New Mexico

Oregon

Vermont

New York

*Plus, the District of Columbia
All allow late term abortions.._


----------



## RiR0 (May 30, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> In an overpopulated world that is not far from collapse you are arguing and fighting to have more children brought into it.
> 
> I like how you are all talking about adoption and all that shit, but first you wanna forbid abortion then yeah let's reform the adoption system 🤣
> 
> ...


First term? I was unaware that 20 weeks was first term 
This baby was 21 weeks old it survived 
Doesn’t look like a clump of cells to me


----------



## Janoy Cresva (May 30, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Perinatal is not just pre birth. it encompasses WEEKS post bir





Samp3i said:


> In an overpopulated world that is not far from collapse you are arguing and fighting to have more children brought into it.
> 
> I like how you are all talking about adoption and all that shit, but first you wanna forbid abortion then yeah let's reform the adoption system 🤣
> 
> ...



What are you doing to fight overpopulation? Do your part and jump off a bridge


----------



## Samp3i (May 30, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> What are you doing to fight overpopulation? Do your part and jump off a bridge


That would be counterproductive, much better to facilitate abortions convincing women it's a great idea all the fucking time.


----------



## supreme666leader (May 30, 2022)

Im for abortion in case i accidentally get someone pregnant.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 30, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> Im for abortion in case i accidentally get someone pregnant.


This should generate some lovely replies for you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> This should generate some lovely replies for you.


Nah. That fucking lesbian bull-dyke ruined this thread. Nobody wants to post and argue with that bitchy little feminist cunt.


----------



## GSgator (May 30, 2022)

Shit I slipped and accidentally blew a load in you Yea my bad it happens . If you don’t  want a baby  wear a condom or get snipped it’s that  fucking easy. Unprotected sex usually has 2 outcome STD’s or a pregnancy you can only spray and prey for so long till one of those catches up to you .


----------



## eazy (May 30, 2022)

supreme666leader said:


> Im for abortion in case i accidentally get someone pregnant.


how many weeks pregnant is your limit?


----------



## eazy (May 30, 2022)

I'm having trouble with my go-to everyone should be able to take(drugs)/do(procedures) anything they want to themselves as long as they are not hurting anyone.

I don't know at what point it's a life. After that point you killed someone?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 30, 2022)

eazy said:


> I'm having trouble with my go-to everyone should be able to take(drugs)/do(procedures) anything they want to themselves as long as they are not hurting anyone.
> 
> I don't know at what point it's a life. After that point you killed someone?



I don't think general libertarian ideas can be applied to abortion. Although I think people can do what they please as long as they don't hurt others, I don't think this applies to taking life.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 30, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Shit I slipped and accidentally blew a load in you Yea my bad it happens . If you don’t  want a baby  wear a condom or get snipped it’s that  fucking easy. Unprotected sex usually has 2 outcome STD’s or a pregnancy you can only spray and prey for so long till one of those catches up to you .



My accidental blow load was the best thing that ever happened to me lol. Now I have a fucking amazing family. My life doesn't revolve around me anymore and I'm better off for it!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nah. That fucking lesbian bull-dyke ruined this thread. Nobody wants to post and argue with that bitchy little feminist CUCK.



Fify


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 30, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I don't think general libertarian ideas can be applied to abortion. Although I think people can do what they please as long as they don't hurt others, I don't think this applies to taking life.


Do what you want unless it affects someone else. In this case the decision affects the unborn baby so it’s wrong.


----------



## RiR0 (May 30, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I don't think general libertarian ideas can be applied to abortion. Although I think people can do what they please as long as they don't hurt others, I don't think this applies to taking life.


Libertarianism is based around the nap non aggression principle. 
If one views abortion as taking an innocent life it definitely violates the nap


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Libertarianism is based around the nap non aggression principle.
> If one views abortion as taking an innocent life it definitely violates the nap



Exactly my point.  Just because something is a medical procedure, doesn't mean that it hasn't caused harm. I don't think I need to give examples of that lol.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 1, 2022)

How to Think Like a Leftist!
					

Here's everything you need to know about How to Think Like a Leftist with this simple mind map!




					rumble.com
				




LMAO fuck this guy nails it. We need natural selection without it these retards are thriving. It’s hard not to support pro-choice when your dealing with half the population being this ignorant.


----------



## slickNJ (Jun 4, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That’s what I’ve been hearing.
> 
> Far right is like “white supremacy groups”. That’s why I take so much offense to that term. There’s barely anyone in our country like that anymore. Yet the media says it and people perpetuate it until it becomes part of the vernacular. That’s wrong. I’m pissed. I’m not “far right”.


100 agree and I’m just so over this. The media and establishment have lied to us for god knows how long and now they are exposed. I was a Democrat my entire life and hated Trump because as a Democrat I was watching CNN, MSNBC etc. I also found him to be a rich, arrogant prick. But when Covid hit I started watching his press conferences and then turn to CNN only to see them narrative. That’s when I started doing my own research and realized that Trump had exposed these corrupt scumbags. As far as abortion- they need to remove a lot of the tape and expenses. It costs a fortune to adopt a child and there is so much red tape. I know this because my gear use has made me sterile and I’d love to adopt.
     Overturn Roe v Wade and let the states handle it.


lifter6973 said:


> lol bro, Im not left at all. If I am anything I am a traditional Republican = not a Trumper.
> 
> Maybe I have my verbiage wrong. It seems to some there is a difference between Trumpers and far right.  I see a lot of Trumpers that are far right extremists though. When I start hearing the blame game and how Trump is god and the country was peaches with him as President, I write that off as extremism as well.
> 
> ...


“Trumpers” are NOT far right. Most of them are working class people that are sick of  or were sick of establishment politicians. I hated Trump and didn’t vote for him in 16. But he exposed the corrupt media abd establishment. The democrats are not the party of the people. They are the party of the MSM, big pharma, big tech, and Hollywood elites. Please explain to me why any working class person who is struggling to pay their rent or mortgage and buy gas, food, etc would be on that side? It’s amazing how people have become brainwashed.  So tired of this nonsense.


----------

